# Hello from the Fright Zone



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I've been on the HalloweenForum.com and learned a lot and was inspired to do my first modest yard haunt last year 2005 at my Grandma's house since she regularly got 100-200 T-o-T's per year. The weather was great and they came out in full force 250+. that makes it worth it. this year I hope to add fog chillers, a graveyard fence and put props and costumes from last year's post 50-90% off sales I got last year.

The name Fright Zone is taken form the name of one of the haunted attractions at Cedar Point Sandusky, OH during their Halloweekends event where they transform a world-class amusement park into 3 haunted houses, 4 haunted outdoor attractions and numerous live shows. The Fright Zone in their Frontier Trail at night with professional actors, lots of LaMaitre fog machines and flood lights in cans being my favorite.

I was inspired by Zombie-F and gmacted's fog chiller instructions this year and I modified my own using an Igloo Ice Cube chiller and finding the Vortex Chiller manual PDF online and discovering they use a 90 degree bend to the top of the chiller that works well. So I'm anxious to share ideas and hope it all works come Halloween!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi! Welcome aboard. We'd love to have your ideas added into the mix. Feel free to make yourself right at home.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes please do!!!
And Welcome, I think you'll find this place quite interesting!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, Fright Zone!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome! yer gonna love it here


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Fright Zone.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Fright Zone!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome FZ to the forum


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Have a great time. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the Haunt Zone, Fright Zone! :jol:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome Fright Zone - Glad you could join us crazies!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howdy. Let the building frenzy guide you to the darkness


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It's about time you got here !!! LOL Welcome FZ! I haven't enjoyed a prop discussion as much as the fogger one, in a long time. Looking forward to lots more discovering with you around.


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

Welcome as well. I also joined today. It likes one big happy family.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

welcome :devil:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome, you're among friends.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to the MADNESS!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks everybody. It's nice to be here! Learn & share. Share & learn. Spend more money than I would if I wasn't on haunt forums LOL


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Booloha.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello Fright Zone and welcome to Haunt Forum!!*


----------

